# 2 oder mehr Soundkarten..



## flashgod (15. März 2003)

Kann man eigentlich 2 oder mehr Soundkarten einbauen, und diese dann sozusagen syncron laufen lassen? 

Oder auf verschiedenen Soundkarten verschiedene Lieder abspielen?

Danke


----------



## Paule (16. März 2003)

also ich hab mal gehört , dass das nicht gehen soll , kann ich aber selber nicht bestätigen. ich könntes ja mal versuchen , ich hab ja noch ne audigy und ne terratec 512....
wenn ich lust und zeit hab mach ich das mal.

grüße

Paule


----------



## flashgod (16. März 2003)

Wär super!

Aber ich denke man braucht da irgend eine spezielle Software.

Denn normal wird ja immer nur eine Karte angesprochen...

Aber wär super wenn du es mal verschst!


----------



## Paule (16. März 2003)

also das mit der software kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ,dass man das brauch , da man ja in der systemsteuerung einstellen kann , was man für die soundausgabe nimmt....


----------



## Paule (16. März 2003)

so , eben hab ich mal noch meine andre soundkarte eingebaut , es war zwar alles , wie ich es mir gedacht hab , aber irgentwie hab ich keinen ton aus meiner andren , alten soundkarte bekommen , aber vielleicht lag das auch dadran , dass ich nochmal neustarten müsste , oder so , so genau weiss ich das auch nicht , weil ich an der alten soundkarte auch immer andre boxen dranhatte , und garnicht weiss , ob die so gut zueinander passen die neuen boxen....

Grüß

Paule


----------

